#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  How Do I Know If My Computer Has Been Hacked?

## Moana

Hello Mates!

*Is your computer at risk?* It probably means it has been hijacked by a virus then been hacked, dont directly imagine as if your accounts been hacked!
It is quite complicated to find out whether your systems been hacked since all the actions performed by the hacker will be disguised.


Here are a few symptoms that could be noticeable if your PC is at risk



New programs have been installedIf your online and local computer passwords are changedYour computer operates by itselfYour computers security programs uninstalled.


If you guys know further than this do share them down below! :Smile:

----------


## Bhavya

> Hello Mates!
> 
> *Is your computer at risk?* It probably means it has been hijacked by a virus then been hacked, dont directly imagine as if your accounts been hacked!
> It is quite complicated to find out whether your systems been hacked since all the actions performed by the hacker will be disguised.
> 
> 
> 
> Here are a few symptoms that could be noticeable if your PC is at risk
> 
> ...



Here I am adding some more points


you will get frequent pop-upsyou will get new programs to show up which you didn't installFake email send from your accountAntivirus being shut down


for more details refer to this link.

----------

